# Ein etwas anderer Teich im Steingarten - Anfängerfragen



## Mexchen (26. März 2011)

Erst mal ein herzliches Hallo hier ins Forum,

Ich habe zwar schon 2 Bücher gelesen und stundenlang im Internet recherchiert aber so wirklich finde ich keine Antworten auf meine Fragen bzgl. meines Vorhabens.
Und zwar möchte ich einen Teich bauen der scheinbar irgendwie komplett aus dem Raster der üblichen Teichvarianten fällt und ich daher nun auf eure Expertenratschläge hoffe.

Mein Teich sollte sich optisch direkt in einen kleinen Steingarten einfügen, es sollte eigentlich aussehen wie eine Vertiefung im Steingarten die sich mit Regenwasser gefüllt hat, der Teich sollte also komplett mit Kies, gemischt mit größeren Steinen gefüllt sein.
Die mögliche Größe des Teichs beträgt 3x4 Meter und die Wassertiefe sollte/könnte an der tiefsten Stelle ungefähr 1 Meter betragen, es sollen nur einige Gräserbüschel in und um das Wasser gepflanzt werden.
Hintergrund für mein Vorhaben ist erstens das mir das optisch sehr gut gefallen würde und zweitens habe ich zwei mittelgroße Hunde die liebend gern im Wasser plantschen und mir vermutlich jeden mühevoll angelegten Naturpflanzenteich innerhalb kürzester Zeit wieder demolieren würden 
Anbei habe ich ein paar Bilder eingefügt die meinem Wunschteich zwar nicht von den Maßen her, aber optisch sehr nahe kommen würden (am ehesten das Bild links oben in der Ecke), also das ganze sollte aussehen wie auf den Bildern aber eben nur größer und tiefer, ebenso anbei noch ein Bild wo mein Teich platziert werden soll.

*Hier nun meine Fragen dazu:*

- Was muss ich beachten damit ich nicht nach kürzester Zeit grüne vermoste und veralgte Steine im Wasser habe bzw. ist mein Vorhaben grundsätzlich überhaupt wie von mir beschrieben machbar, ich leser immer wieder das Steine bzw. Kies nichts im Teich verloren haben   .... sind Kalksteine wie ich sie um das Bambusbeet (siehe Bild) verlegt habe auch für den Teich im Wasser verwendbar ?

- Am liebsten wäre mir das ganze ohne Technik aber ich befürchte das wird nicht möglich sein oder ? ...und wenn ja was würdet ihr mir empfehlen ?

- Wieviel Wartungsarbeit wird über das Jahr gesehen fällig wenn ich möglichst klares Wasser so wie auf den Bildern haben möchte ?

Danke schon mal für jede Hilfe


----------



## Annett (27. März 2011)

*AW: Ein etwas anderer Teich im Steingarten - Anfängerfragen*

Hallo und :willkommen bei uns im Forum Mexchen.

Gleich vorweg ein Teich ohne Pflanzen UND ohne Technik kann nur grün werden...
Die auf den Bildern gezeigten Teiche sind mit Sicherheit alle kurz nach der Anlage/Großreinigung fotografiert worden. Das funktioniert so definitiv nicht!

In Deinem Falle würde ich zu Pflanzen tendieren. Wenn am Rand nichts Großes wachsen soll, dann nimm Unterwasserpflanzen und vielleicht noch eine kleinere Seerose. Von Deinen gewünschten Kieseln siehst Du so natürlich nichts mehr.

"Steinige Teiche" fallen mir auf Anhieb zwei hier im Forum ein.
Zum einen Margits "Hundeteich" https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4979
und zum anderen Marcs Teichbau https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/18873/page-8
Bedenke jedoch, dass sich zwischen dem groben Kies gern Mulm sammelt, der ein wahres Festmahl für Algen darstellt. 

Wenn Du keine Fisch einsetzen möchtest, sind die Wasserwerte fast egal und Du kannst auch kalkhaltigen Kies nehmen. Allerdings mögen viele Pflanzen kein extrem kalkhaltiges Wasser... 


Zum Thema "Wartungsarbeiten". Das erledigt sich, wenn man den Teich richtig angelegt hat, fast nebenbei.
Im Frühjahr schneidet man alles braune/gammelige weg, im Sommer dann evtl. mal einen verblühten Blütenstand, manchmal muss man auch mal eine wuchernde Pflanze auslichten usw. Je nach Standort hat man mit einem Laubschutznetz oder Keschern der Blätter im Herbst etwas mehr Arbeit, aber alles in allen sollte sich das in engen Grenzen halten. 
Wenn Du natürlich null Algen tolerierst und schon den kleinsten  Fitzel immer wieder entfernen möchtest, dann wirds natürlich mehr. 
Hier mal noch ein Link zu einer "Algenzusammenfassung".

Bin gespannt, für welchen Weg Du Dich entscheidest.


----------



## Mexchen (29. März 2011)

*AW: Ein etwas anderer Teich im Steingarten - Anfängerfragen*

Danke für die ersten Tipps Annett,

das hab ich ehrlich gesagt schon befürchtet und ebenso angenommen das die Beispielbilder vermutlich an neu angelegten Teichs aufgenommen wurden da ich die Infos in der Algenzusammenfassung bereits schon gelesen hatte, tja ... und so brüte ich nun vor mich hin welche Lösung für mein Vorhaben die beste wäre, es muss ein Teich her den meine beiden Hunde nicht nach 5 Min wieder demoliert haben, das Beispiel von Marcs Teichbau  ( https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/18873/page-8 ) gefällt mir sehr gut es wird wohl in diese Richtung gehen.
Am besten daran gefällt mir das kein Quadratmilimeter Folie zu sehen ist, das gefällt mir erstens optisch sehr gut und ist total wichtig damit die Folie von Hundekrallen geschützt ist.

Bin mir nur auch noch nicht sicher ob, und wenn ja welche Technik für meinen 3x4 m Teich nötig sein würde wenn ich das ähnlich wie Marcs Teich gestalte ?? Vielleicht kann mir hier vorab schon jemand einen Tipp geben ??

...... ich werde Euch auf jeden Fall, wenn ich darf hier weiterhin fordern und über mein Projekt berichten 

Gruß Mexchen

PS.: Fische sollen auf keinen Fall reinkommen die hätten mit meinen beiden vierbeinigen Freunden kein ruhiges Leben da drinn


----------



## Digicat (29. März 2011)

*AW: Ein etwas anderer Teich im Steingarten - Anfängerfragen*

Servus Mexchen

Herzlich Willkommen

Als erstes würde mich interessieren ...

Mittelgroße Hund 

Filtern wird schwer .... könnte aber mir einen externen Pflanzen/Bodenfilter vorstellen und davor einen guten Grobabscheider (Compactsieve).


----------



## Nikolai (29. März 2011)

*AW: Ein etwas anderer Teich im Steingarten - Anfängerfragen*

Hallo Mexchen,
wenn Du über Regenwasser zur Befüllung verfügst, würde das Algenwachstum sicher auf ein Minimum reduziert werden können. Allerdings wird durch Wind doch einiges angeweht werden und auf Dauer zu Nährstoffanreicherung führen.  Besonders solltest Du darauf achten, dass auch bei Starkregen kein Erdreich eingespült wird.
Mit Wasserschnecken kannst Du aufkommenden Algenwachstum entgegnen.
Kalkstein würde ich auch nicht verwenden. Aber bist Du sicher, dass das Kalkstein ist? Für mich sieht es eher nach Gneis aus. Der würde sich sicher eignen. Kalkstein erkennst Du daran, dass er gewöhnlich recht weich ist und man mit ihm weiße Striche z.B. auf Betonoberflächen zeichnen kann.
Der weiße Zierkies, den man im Gartencenter kaufen kann, ist Quarzgestein und völlig unbedenklich für Dein Vorhaben.
Gelingt es Dir, den Schmutzeintrag zu minimieren, z.B. durch eine der Hauptwindrichtung zugewandten Minihecke aus Steinbeetstauden, kann es meines Erachtens funktionieren. Auch in der Natur findet man stehende Gewässer ohne Algenbildung.
Sicher hältst Du uns auf dem Laufenden. Ich werde es mit Spannung verfolgen.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Mexchen (30. März 2011)

*AW: Ein etwas anderer Teich im Steingarten - Anfängerfragen*



Nikolai schrieb:


> Hallo Mexchen,
> wenn Du über Regenwasser zur Befüllung verfügst, würde das Algenwachstum sicher auf ein Minimum reduziert werden können. Allerdings wird durch Wind doch einiges angeweht werden und auf Dauer zu Nährstoffanreicherung führen.  Besonders solltest Du darauf achten, dass auch bei Starkregen kein Erdreich eingespült wird.
> Mit Wasserschnecken kannst Du aufkommenden Algenwachstum entgegnen.
> Kalkstein würde ich auch nicht verwenden. Aber bist Du sicher, dass das Kalkstein ist? Für mich sieht es eher nach Gneis aus. Der würde sich sicher eignen. Kalkstein erkennst Du daran, dass er gewöhnlich recht weich ist und man mit ihm weiße Striche z.B. auf Betonoberflächen zeichnen kann.
> ...



Danke Nikolai für die Anregungen,

Regenwasser ist null Problemo, hab mir letztes Jahr wenige Meter von der Teichbaustelle eine Regenwassernutzungsanlage eingebaut mit 6000-Liter-Tank .
Großen Schmutzeintrag kann ich eigentlich auch ausschließen, einen nahe liegenden Laubbaum hab ich entfernt und von den Haupt-Windrichtungen her wird der Teich ziemlich gut geschützt sein, auf der rechten Seite durch die zukünftige Bambusfront, von vorne durch die Säulenthujas, ausserdem grenzt der Teichrand fast nirgends an Erdreich und durch Regen wird keine Erde ins Wasser gelangen.

OK dann hoffe ich das ich bald dazu komme weiterzubuddeln

*@Digicat ....... Was genau ist unklar bei dem Begriff "mittelgroßer Hund" .... der Begriff ist doch gleichzeitig die Erklärung ??*


----------



## Digicat (30. März 2011)

*AW: Ein etwas anderer Teich im Steingarten - Anfängerfragen*

Servus Mexchen

Hätte gerne die Rasse gewußt ...


----------



## Mexchen (31. März 2011)

*AW: Ein etwas anderer Teich im Steingarten - Anfängerfragen*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Mexchen
> 
> Hätte gerne die Rasse gewußt ...



Aaaaah sag das doch gleich ich dachte die Größenangabe ist unklar 
Sind zwei Mischungen, der Rüde ist "überwiegend" ich sag mal zu 95% ein Belgischer-Schäfer, die restlichen 5% sind unbekannt und was in der Hündin so alles drinn steckt haben wir bis heute noch nicht rausgefunden, hat aber etwa dieselbe Größe 

Grüße Mexchen


----------



## Digicat (31. März 2011)

*AW: Ein etwas anderer Teich im Steingarten - Anfängerfragen*

Servus Mexchen

Danke für die Info 

Obwohl ich keinen "Treuen Wegbegleiter" mein Eigen nennen kann, aber trotzdem auch Hunde sehr gerne mag, würde ich mich über Fotos freuen :beten

Liebe Grüsse von einem "Dosenöffner" (Katzenbesitzer)
Helmut


----------



## Mexchen (4. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ein etwas anderer Teich im Steingarten - Anfängerfragen*

Hallo Digicat,

hat etwas gedauert da ich grad mächtig im Stress bin (Daher stockt im Moment leider auch die Teichbaustelle)...Hier aber erst mal ein Bild von meinen beiden Raubtieren 

Grüße Mexchen


----------



## Mexchen (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ein etwas anderer Teich im Steingarten - Anfängerfragen*

Melde mich zurück, die Teichbaustelle geht weiter....

hat etwas gedauert aber die Bauplanungen meines Hauses hatten jetzt erst mal Vorrang vor dem Teich.
Nach zwei Wochen übler Schlammschlacht bedingt durch das tolle Wetter der letzten Wochen und unzähligen Schubkarren voller Beton ist nun der unterirdische Bunker für den Teichfilter und der dazugehörige oberirdische Bachlauf der im künftigen Teich münden soll soweit fertig ..... heute ist noch ein Testlauf auf dem Programm hoffentlich funzt alles 

Und ein paar Bilder gibts auch dazu


----------



## Majaberlin (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ein etwas anderer Teich im Steingarten - Anfängerfragen*

Das sieht schon sehr imposant aus!
Da bin ich ja auf das Endprodukt mächtig gespannt!

Wir haben es fast ähnlich gemacht.  (halbfertig: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/26226/page-8)
Aber unsere Hunde dürfen nicht in den Teich - manchmal trinken sie aber daraus. Da wir aber die Folie komplett mit Ufermatten abgedeckt haben, ist das kein Proble, sie könnten theoretisch auch da drin stehen, es würde nichts ausmachen. Nur dass sie halt alles aufwirbeln, was sich da so an den Matten und den steinen absetzt, das würde mir nicht gefallen, daher Teichverbot für die Hunde, was sie aber ohne weiteres akzeptieren.
Sie haben aber auch ihren eigenen Pool, den sie aber trotzdem fast nie benutzen .


----------



## pema (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ein etwas anderer Teich im Steingarten - Anfängerfragen*

Hallo Mexchen,

ich habe ja auch einen Hund, der ist aber zum Glück für meinen Teich wasserscheu

Bei deinen beiden Wasserratten solltest du über eine andere Teichabdichtung nachdenken. Die Folie wirst du mit Steinen nicht so sicher abdecken können, dass zwei plantschende und dabei vielleicht noch grabende Hunde es nicht schaffen könnten, die eine oder andere Macke in die Folie zu machen.

petra


----------



## Mexchen (14. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Ein etwas anderer Teich im Steingarten - Anfängerfragen*

und weiter gehts....

nach 3 Tagen Ein-Mann-Handarbeit mit Spaten und Schubkarre habe ich nun das 1,7m tiefe Loch für den Teich ausgebuddelt, ...hinterm Haus türmt sich nun ein Berg mit Lehm und Dreck dessen Höhe ausreichen würde um im Winter eine Skipiste anzulegen  
Mittlerweile ist auch meine Filteranlage eingetrudelt, ich habe stundenlang im Internet recherchiert und mich dann für das BioPress Set 10000 von Oase entschieden mit dem ich natürlich zugleich den Bachlauf speisen möchte ..... ich hoffe mal ich hab da kein Gelumpe eingekauft auch wenn ich an der "Klarwassergarantie" so ein wenig meine Zweifel habe 

Nun steht die Bestellung der Teichfolie an, wäre super wenn mir hier ein paar Profis weiterhelfen könnten bei der Frage ob ich mit einer 1,02mm dicken Firestone EPDM-Folie von Siwoplan + Geotextilrobustheitsklasse 4 für meinen Tümpel auf dem richtigen Weg bin, laut Schnurmessung käme ich auf eine Größe von 8 x 9 Metern ???
Über die Folie soll dann nochmal ein Vlies gelegt werden da ich den kompletten Teich bis auf die Tiefwasserzone mit den gleichen Steinen auslegen möchte die ich auch für den Bachlauf verwendet habe .... für die Tiefwasserzone bin ich mir noch nicht ganz schlüssig aber es wird wohl auf irgend eine Art von Verputzen der relativ steilen Wände mit Trasszementmörtel hinauslaufen eventuell vielleicht auch mit den Verbundmatten von Naturagart ... mal sehen

Hier erst mal die aktuellen Bilder:


----------



## Mexchen (15. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Ein etwas anderer Teich im Steingarten - Anfängerfragen*

Heut Morgen hab ich mal nicht schlecht gestaunt, da könnte man doch glatt vermuten das hier jemand im Neubaugebiet auf der Suche nach einer Immobilie ist 

Woher weis der Kerl das hier ein Teich gebaut wird ??????


----------



## Nikolai (15. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Ein etwas anderer Teich im Steingarten - Anfängerfragen*

Hallo Mexchen,

dein Bachlauf gefällt mir gestalterisch sehr gut. Allerdings erkenne ich keine Folie darunter. Durch Adhäsionskräfte, Kapilare und Aufstauungen nimmt Wasser oft unerwartete Wege. Du wirst schnell feststellen, dass viel Wasser verloren geht, ohne dass Du dagegen viel unternehmen kannst.
Besser man legt den Untergrund des Bachlaufes großzügig mit Folie aus und läßt das Leckagewasser per Gefälle in den Teich abfließen. Dazu sollte die Folie über die eigentliche Teichfolie verlegt oder mit dieser verklebt sein.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Mexchen (16. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Ein etwas anderer Teich im Steingarten - Anfängerfragen*

Hallo Nikolai,

danke für den Hinweis aber ich habe schon Folie untergelegt, diese ist allerdings mit Trasszementmörtel "verputzt" , in den feuchten Mörtel habe ich dann die Steine und den Kies eingearbeitet .... ich hoffe das hier nicht zu viel Wasser verloren geht so wie du schreibst


----------



## Nikolai (16. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Ein etwas anderer Teich im Steingarten - Anfängerfragen*

Hallo Mexchen,

auf Deinen Bildern vermisse ich überstehende Folie. Wenn Du jetzt Folie in den Teich einbringst, so scheint es mir, wird sie unterhalb der Steine enden und die Folie unter den Steinen liegt davor, so dass ein Abfluß in den Teich nicht gegeben ist. Du mußt auch berücksichtigen, dass das Wasser nicht ab der Kannte senkrecht in den Teich fließt. Vielmehr wird es wie bei einer Kaffeekanne unten am Stein nach unten fließen und damit hinter Deiner Teichfolie einlaufen. Verhindern kannst Du das nur, wenn Du die Folie wasserdicht mit dem Beton verklebst, was aber äußerst schwierig ist.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Blechteich (17. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Ein etwas anderer Teich im Steingarten - Anfängerfragen*

Hi,

wenn wirklich keine Pflanzen in den Teich sollen würde ich mir den einfach aus Kupfeblech machen lassen.
Kupfer vertragen Algen nicht. Dementsprechend sollte sich der Algenwuchs im Wasser bei einer Kupferwanne deutlich in Grenzen halten.

Falls Interesse besteht.....ich kann da jemanden.

Grüssle 
Michael


----------



## Plätscher (18. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Ein etwas anderer Teich im Steingarten - Anfängerfragen*



Blechteich schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Kupfer vertragen Algen nicht. Dementsprechend sollte sich der Algenwuchs im Wasser bei einer Kupferwanne deutlich in Grenzen halten.
> ...



Bis sich eine ordentliche Patina gebildet hat. Ich bin schon ein bischen älter und habe die Abwrackaktion für Holz- und Kohlebefeuerte Warmwasserkessel mitbekommen. Die Dinger wurden gerne als Regenwassersammler  benutzt und  waren im Sommer  gerne voller Algen.


----------



## teichdaddy (18. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Ein etwas anderer Teich im Steingarten - Anfängerfragen*

Hallo,
wir wollen weitere Fotos sehen!!!
mfg


----------



## ONYX (18. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Ein etwas anderer Teich im Steingarten - Anfängerfragen*



teichdaddy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wir wollen weitere Fotos sehen!!!
> mfg


----------



## Mexchen (21. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Ein etwas anderer Teich im Steingarten - Anfängerfragen*

Hallo Leute,

die letzten Tage war Einsatz pur angesagt und ich glaub sowas wie Bandscheiben hab ich mittlerweile gar nicht mehr 
Die Arbeiten am Wasserloch selbst gehen so langsam aber sicher dem Ende zu und Montag soll auch schon die Lieferung von Folie und Vlies erfolgen, für die Steilwände im Tiefwasserbereich hab ich ein paar Quadratmeter der Verbundmatten von Naturagart bestellt die dann verputzt werden sollen .....hoffentlich taugt das Zeug auch was.

@Nikolai:  ....ja du hast recht, die Stelle des Bachlaufs die in den Teich mündet ist schon etwas problematisch aber bautechnisch hab ich es in dieser Reihenfolge nicht anders hinbekommen, allerdings hab ich schon eine Idee (siehe Skizze bei den Bildern) und hoffe das es so funktioniert damit nicht zu viel bzw. vielleicht gar kein Wasser verloren geht)

@Blechteich  ..... der Plan das es ein reiner Steintümpel ganz ohne Pflanzen werden soll hat sich mittlerweile geändert und ein großer Karton mit Pflanzkörben steht bereits daheim, danke trotzdem für den Vorschlag mit der Kupferwanne aber ich glaube das wäre auf keinen Fall in Frage gekommen bei der Teichform und der doch großen Quadratmeteranzahl.

@ ONYX und teichdaddy: ....Hab grad nur ein Bild parat aber natürlich folgen noch weitere demnächst


----------



## Mexchen (1. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Ein etwas anderer Teich im Steingarten - Anfängerfragen*

Nachdem nun eine Woche lang das Wetter endlich mal halbwegs planbar war konnte ich endlich die Steilwände im Tiefwasserbereich betonieren somit gibts auch wieder neue Bilder der Fortschritte .............. und es ist ein Ende in Sicht, ich kann es kaum erwarten das Ding mit Wasser zu füllen


----------



## Mexchen (2. Sep. 2011)

*Frage - Vlies abschneiden.... aber wo ??*

Hab mal ne wichtige Frage an die Experten, und zwar konnte ich nirgends ne Info finden darüber wo man am besten das überstehende Vlies abschneidet und zwar das Schutzvlies das *ÜBER* der Teichfolie liegt, ich bin mir nicht sicher ob man hier gewaltig was falsch machen kann, mein Gedanke ist wenn ich es zu kurz abschneide verliere ich die schützende Schicht am Uferwall die die Folie gegen Kräfte von oben und auch gegen UV länger am Leben halten würde ....... wenn ich das Vlies widerum in den Ufergraben ragen lasse habe ich bedenken das mir das Vlies ähnlich wie Erde Wasser aus dem Teich ziehen würde ?

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen wie das richtig gemacht wird ??

Ach ja der Ufergraben (Wall)  wird am Ende komplett mit Kies überdeckt sein also rein optisch wäre es wurscht wie egal wie lang das Vlies ist

Wo also am besten abschneiden ? Punkt A B C oder D oder ganz wo anders (siehe Skizze)?? 

Danke für jede Hilfe schon mal im voraus


----------



## Mexchen (4. Sep. 2011)

*WASSER MARSCH*

Hallo, hat denn keiner einen Tipp für mich bzgl. meiner Frage zw. Vlies abschneiden ???

Hab die Teichbaustelle nun einfach mal mit dem ungekürzten Vlies belassen und warte ob von Euch noch jemand eine Idee dazu hat, der Kies ist ja relativ schnell beiseite geschaufelt um das Vlies nachträglich noch zu kürzen

Heute war es nach einer harten Woche endlich soweit, die ersten beiden Etagen meines Teiches wurden geflutet und der Bachlauf einem ersten echten Funktionstest unterzogen ..... bisher scheint alles gut zu funktionieren Juhuuuuuuuuu   ...... Am Vormittag habe ich noch einige überstehende Teichfolie abgeschnibbelt und am Nachmittag werde ich bei Kaffee und Kuchen stundenlang das Ergebnis meiner Arbeit vom Liegestuhl aus begaffen 

Würde mich über jegliche Hilfe zw. dem Teichvlies sehr freuen.....

Anbei die aktuellen Bilder


----------



## Annett (7. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Ein etwas anderer Teich im Steingarten - Anfängerfragen*

Hallo  Mexchen.

Wenn Du einen Ufergraben und Uferwall baust, dann verstehe ich nicht ganz, warum der Ufergraben nur mit Kies gefüllt werden soll und auch kein Wasser hineingezogen werden soll...

Dann hättest Du doch ganz ohne den zusätzlichen Aufwand einen normalen Teichrand bauen können und fertig. 


 

 

 

 


Ob Du nach der Kapillarsperre (senkrecht aufgestelltes Folienende) Kies oder Erde hast, ist dabei völlig egal. 

Soll das jetzt auf dem Wall liegende Vlies bewachsen werden? 
Oder soll das so kahl bleiben bzw. mit Steinen verdeckt werden?
Dann würde ich zusehen, dass es mir kein Wasser aus dem Teich in den Graben ziehen kann (wofür die ganze Bauart ja eigentlich konzipiert ist), d.h. oberhalb Teichwasseroberfläche abschneiden. Aber so, dass es nicht in den Teich zurück klappen kann. Daher würde ich Schnittpunkt B bevorzugen - aber wie gesagt: Ich hätte den Rand unter den genannten Umständen ganz anders (ohne Wall) gebaut.


----------



## Mexchen (7. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Ein etwas anderer Teich im Steingarten - Anfängerfragen*

Hallo Annett,

danke für deine Antwort, ich dachte schon ich hätte irgendwas verbockt weil kein Feedback mehr eingetrudelt ist 

Das mit dem Uferwall- und Graben habe ich so gemacht das in meinem leicht abfallenden Garten bei Starkregen kein "Schmutzwasser" in den Teich gelangen kann, in dem Ufergraben befindet sich unter dem Kies ein Drainagerohr das in einer Sickergrube endet.
Auf dem Wall soll keine Bepflanzung angelegt werden, der komplette Wall und Graben liegen unter Kies und Steinen verborgen und den Abschluss der Konstruktion bilden die Mähkantensteine.
Auf folgendem Bild siehst du den Scheitelpunkt des Walls und das Ende der Teichfolie, auf dem zweiten und dritten Bild siehst du den heutigen aktuellen Stand der Dinge ...... das Vlies endet jetzt bei der Variante B  ...... ich weis noch nicht ob das nun alles so richtig funktioniert und ob nun eventuell irgendwann mal Wasser über das Vlies rausgezogen wird, ich lasse es nun einfach erst mal so wie es ist und beobachte was passiert


----------



## Ellen (7. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Ein etwas anderer Teich im Steingarten - Anfängerfragen*

Warum hast du denn da überhaupt so viele riesige Steine reingebaut? 
Vielleicht mach ich mir jetzt hier richtig Feinde, aber mir gefällt das überhaupt nicht.
War bestimmt mächtig viel Arbeit, aber mir scheint das alles völlig unnatürlich, 

Ellen


----------



## majestic12et (8. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Ein etwas anderer Teich im Steingarten - Anfängerfragen*

Hi Ellen,

ich denke, deswegen heist das Thema : Ein etwas anderer Teich im Steingarten 

Ich find es Passt SUPER zu Rest und würde mir auch gefalle.

RESPEKT! 

Grz

Kai


----------



## Ellen (8. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Ein etwas anderer Teich im Steingarten - Anfängerfragen*



majestic12et schrieb:


> ich denke, deswegen heist das Thema : Ein etwas anderer Teich im Steingarten
> 
> Kai



Ops, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Nichts für ungut, 

Ellen


----------



## Annett (8. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Ein etwas anderer Teich im Steingarten - Anfängerfragen*

Moin.

Also optisch gefällt mir das an der Stelle durch das Einbinden der gleichen Steine, wie im angrenzenden Steingarten, recht gut. Einzig die (laut Fotos) fehlenden Pflanzen rufen in mir Bedenken hervor, dass da bald grünes Wasser das Gesamtbild empfindlich stören wird...


----------



## Mexchen (8. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Ein etwas anderer Teich im Steingarten - Anfängerfragen*

Hallo Ellen
mit deiner ehrlichen Meinung machst du dir doch keine Feinde, ganz im Gegenteil, das zeigt doch nur das es glücklicherweise viele verschiedene Geschmäcker gibt, wie schlimm wäre es denn wenn jeder das gleiche Konzept verwirklichen würde ?
Was ich allerdings ganz entschieden bestreite ist das mein Teich nicht natürlich aussehen soll, .....sag mal warst du denn noch nie in den Bergen und hast dir dort ein paar der herrlichen Bergseen, Wasserfälle und Bachläufe mit den zwischendrinn liegenden unzähligen kleinen, smaragdgrün schimmernden Wasseransammlungen angesehen ??
Und genau von diesem Flair wollte ich mir mit diesem Projekt ein klein wenig direkt vor meiner Haustüre schaffen.
Das du die vorigen Beiträge und die Überschrift vor deinem Posting übersehen hast hast du ja jetzt selber schon bemerkt , ich wollte eben von vorne herein keinen "üblichen" zugewachsenen Teich mit viel Blumen und Pflanzen haben.

Hallo Annett,
ja das mit den Pflanzen ist blöd gelaufen, die Pflanzkörbe habe ich schon alle eingebaut, allerdings hat mir die Verkäuferin (kein Baumarkt sondern Fachverkäuferin in einer Baumschule die auch alles rund um Gartenteiche verkaufen) geraten heuer keine Pflanzen mehr einzusetzen da diese vermutlich nicht mehr anwachsen werden und ich im Frühjahr dann alles auf den Kompost kippen kann ..... nun habe ich die Pflanzaktion eben aufs Frühjahr vertagt, wie ich die Dinger nun mit vollem Wasserstand in die Körbe bringe weis ich noch nicht wirklich :? ....allerdings zu viel wollte ich eh nicht einsetzen ein oder zwei Seerosen und noch bisschen was schilfartiges denn zu viel finde ich passt optisch nicht dazu .... ich hoffe der Oase-Druckfilter hilft mir dabei das nicht zu schnell alles grün wird

@Kai und Annett..... Danke für das Lob, freut mich wenns euch gefällt


----------



## Moderlieschenking (8. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Ein etwas anderer Teich im Steingarten - Anfängerfragen*

Hallo Mexchen,
Dein Teich ist Dir sehr gut gelungen, gefällt mir recht gut, allerdings würd ich noch einiges
an Pflanzen einbringen.
Gerade jetzt kannst du oft noch günstig Pflanzen ergattern.
Bei UW - Pflanzen wie __ Wasserpest und __ Tausendblatt hätte ich jetzt keine Bedenken sie noch
einzubringen. 


> Was ich allerdings ganz entschieden bestreite ist das mein Teich nicht natürlich aussehen soll, .....sag mal warst du denn noch nie in den Bergen und hast dir dort ein paar der herrlichen Bergseen, Wasserfälle und Bachläufe mit den zwischendrinn liegenden unzähligen kleinen, smaragdgrün schimmernden Wasseransammlungen angesehen ??
> Und genau von diesem Flair wollte ich mir mit diesem Projekt ein klein wenig direkt vor meiner Haustüre schaffen.


Dem stimm ich voll zu 
Ich lebe im Voralpenland und verbringe sehr viel Zeit in den Bergen, ich kenne genügend solche
Bergseen und habe auch an meinem Teich etliche Steine untergebracht.
Anbei noch ein Bild.
LG Markus


----------



## Ellen (9. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Ein etwas anderer Teich im Steingarten - Anfängerfragen*



Mexchen schrieb:


> Das du die vorigen Beiträge und die Überschrift vor deinem Posting übersehen hast hast du ja jetzt selber schon bemerkt ,



Manno, hab mich doch schon entschuldigt!!! 
Ich geb es doch zu, dass ich mir nur die Bilder angesehen habe!

Ellen


----------



## Nikolai (9. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Ein etwas anderer Teich im Steingarten - Anfängerfragen*

Hallo Mexchen,

Deine Anlage gefällt mir auf den Bildern (noch) recht gut. Durch die Steine hast Du dem Teich scheinbar viel Volumen genommen, dadurch wirkt er recht klein. Bewegtes Wasser und ein Schwarm Elritzen würden sich darin sehr gut machen. Leider holt ein die Wirklichkeit sehr schnell ein. Ich befürchte auch, dass von dieser ganzen Pracht sehr bald nicht mehr viel zu erkennen ist. Die Steine werden durch Algenbewuchs schnell dunkel und Fadenalgen durchziehen den Teich. Aber vielleicht kannst Du uns ja eines Besseren belehren. Ich bin schon gespannt auf die Bilder im  nächsten Jahr um diese Zeit.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Mexchen (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ein etwas anderer Teich im Steingarten - Anfängerfragen*

Hallo in die Runde, melde mich hiermit wie versprochen nach ca. einem Jahr zurück mit neuen Bildern

Grüße Elmar


----------



## bergi (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ein etwas anderer Teich im Steingarten - Anfängerfragen*

Hi Elmar, 
sehr schön - noch ein "Auf-der-Folie-Bauer" (nur mit Stein statt mit Holz, aber das Konzept zählt) 
Irgendwie hat es ja doch gehalten, wenn ich auch über den selben Punkt gestolpert bin wie Nikolai früher --- verstehe immer noch nicht, wie du das eigentlich technisch gelöst hast.


Nikolai schrieb:


> auf Deinen Bildern vermisse ich überstehende Folie. Wenn Du jetzt Folie in den Teich einbringst, so scheint es mir, wird sie unterhalb der Steine enden und die Folie unter den Steinen liegt davor, so dass ein Abfluß in den Teich nicht gegeben ist. Du mußt auch berücksichtigen, dass das Wasser nicht ab der Kannte senkrecht in den Teich fließt. Vielmehr wird es wie bei einer Kaffeekanne unten am Stein nach unten fließen und damit hinter Deiner Teichfolie einlaufen. Verhindern kannst Du das nur, wenn Du die Folie wasserdicht mit dem Beton verklebst, was aber äußerst schwierig ist.


Was mir auf den Bildern allerdings etwas negativ auffällt, ist dein Verständnis von "Steingarten". So ein Steingarten lebt doch davon, dass zwischen den Steinen und in den Ritzen Pflanzen ziemlich "wild" wachsen, nicht von einigen einbetonierten Pflanzgruben- ?
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Mexchen (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ein etwas anderer Teich im Steingarten - Anfängerfragen*

Hallo Stefan,

die technische Lösung habe ich schon mal in einer Skizze gepostet, siehe #23 .... und genau so hab ich es auch gemacht, funktioniert wunderbar, das Wasser vom Bachlauf läuft genau dahin wo es soll und zwar zurück in den Teich 

Tja das mit dem wild wucherndem Grünzeug ist natürlich so eine Sache und vor allem dann wenn es sich um Bambus handelt, dieser muss zwingend am sichersten durch Beton in Zaum gehalten werden wenn man das eigene Grundstück und vielleicht sogar das des Nachbarn nicht unbedingt in einer Bambusplantage verschwinden lassen möchte, den eigentlich recht schmalen Kiesstreifen direkt um den Teich hätte ich sehr gerne auch als Kiesstreifen behalten und freie Sicht aufs Wasser, für das Grünzeug ist genügend Platz links auf der Böschung


----------



## bergi (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ein etwas anderer Teich im Steingarten - Anfängerfragen*

Hi Elmar, 
ahja, die Skizze. Die Folie schließt also mehr oder weniger bündig mit einer Steinauflage ab.
Zu den Pflanzen: ich hatte mich mehr auf die "normalen" Steingartenpflanzen bezogen, also diverse Polsterstauden, Sempervivum, vielleicht mal eine Bergkiefer. Aber die kannst du ja immer noch einbauen. Klar, ausläuferbildenden Bambus muss man scharf kontrollieren.
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## käptniglo (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ein etwas anderer Teich im Steingarten - Anfängerfragen*

nicht schlecht, elmar. die anlage gefällt mir.

wie sieht es denn mit algen aus? leider muss man ja damit rechnen, dass auch die schönsten steine unter wasser irgendwann grün werden.

guido


----------

